# [Starcraft] WINE et ATI

## bashful

Bonjour,

Avez vous eu des problemes avec WINE et ATI .?

Car j'ai un petit probleme avec le mode plein ecran.

C'est à dire que si j'emule pas un bureau virtuel, le graphisme ne marche pas.

Enfin si il marche mais l'ecran est spliter en 2 et les pixels sont enorme.

Quelqu'un a deja eu ce probleme par hasard .?

----------

## bashful

muf ?

----------

## bashful

Vous allez me laisser sans pouvoir jouir du plaisir de jouer à stacraft :'(

Car j'ai la flemme d'installer un windows pour ca.

----------

## xaviermiller

bonjour,

Quel est ton problème, précisément ? "Un problème avec truc et machin" donne énormément de réponses, comme tu peux le constater  :Wink: 

----------

## bashful

Ben j'ai suivi le tuto de gentoo pour installer starcraft sous wine, tout c'est effectué normalement.

Sauf que lorsque je l'execute starcraft l'ecran se coupe en deux avec d'un coté starcraft et de l'autre la moitié de mon bureau. Le tout avec des pxiels enorme et monstrueux.

Lorsque que je vais dans les configs de wine et que je coche "bureau virtuel", puis que j'execute starcraft le jeux se lance correctement mais il est tout petit.

----------

## Bio

Problème de résolution AMHA... Et je ne pense pas que Starcraft puisse dépasser le 800x600, donc pas étonnant que sur nos écrans d'aujourd'hui en 3 milliards x 2 milliards de pixels ça apparraisse tout petit

----------

## El_Goretto

Du coup, enfin une (presque) vraie bonne raison d'utiliser le plugin zoom de compiz  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

Rien qui puisses t'aider sur winehq.org?  --> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=149

----------

## bashful

Wai j'ai ete sur winehq.org. Je l'ai parcouru en diagonale, vite fait quoi.

Je regarderais ca avec un peu plus d'attention ce soir.

----------

## xaviermiller

En général, les solutions s'appliquent point par point, et pas en diagonale  :Wink: 

----------

## bashful

Bon ben j'ai fait un peu le tour de la faq de wine et j'ai rien trouvé :S

Voila la sortie de wine :

```
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub

fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32f410,0x00000000), stub!

fixme:d3d:test_pbo_functionality >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from Loading the PBO test texture

 @ directx.c / 3518

fixme:x11drv:X11DRV_desktop_SetCurrentMode Cannot change screen BPP from 32 to 8
```

J'ai essayé pas mal de solution mais rien ni fait ...

Entre autre j'ai essayé de mettre la résolution en 800x600 et le lancer le jeux avec un rafraichissement de 60 mais rien n'y fait.

Mais je pense que mon ATI et l'origine du probleme encore ... Depuis que j'ai une ATI j'ai que de probleme ...

----------

